# My First Farm Journey ~Phew~



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I found out that was CLEARLY a bad spot to hang my halter holders.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Gorgeous property! My goodness, you sure worked hard and deserve the very best! Good wishes for you and your boys!


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Gorgeous!!! It sounds like a ton of work, but what a catch! Subbing!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Love it. Sounds like a lot of work, but well worth it to have your horses at home, and with plenty of trails to ride. Looking forward to more pictures and updates.


----------



## Cat by the Sea (Jun 30, 2014)

It looks beautiful! Your hard work is clearly already paying off!  I think you did awesome fixing up the fences. They look great. And happy happy horses.  That's just the best. I am really looking forward to someday having such a beautiful place to call my own.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Journal Closed due to OP's recent lack of participation in it.
This routine action is taken to prevent other members from posting on it without the OP's knowledge.
It can be reopened at any time by the OP if they contact the Moderating team to request it.


----------

